# John's ice shack



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

If you don't enjoy this, you have no heart. 

"Link"


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

8)I like that guy


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

That is awesome!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My kind of person, he reminds me of my dad. Never throw anything away if it can be re-purposed.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very cool8)


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wisconsin's "Tubedude".


----------

